# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Petite Présentation

## Les 4 pattes

Bonjour,

Je suis venue içi en recherche de famille d'acceuil.
Je represente l'asso des 4 pattes du pays  de Liffré qui s'est créee en janvier 2017, nous sommes très peu de f.a ce qui fait que nous essayons sans cesse de repousser les murs mais il arrive un moment où malheureusement nous devons refuser des prises en charges
C'est pour cela que je lance un sos de RENNES à 45km aux alentours car nous avons vraiment besoin de vous!

Merci!

----------


## Liolia

Bonjour les 4 pattes et bienvenue!

Il y a peu de passage dans la section des présentations, c'est pas qu'on soit mal élevés, c'est que les autres sections sont trop passionnantes.

Pour ta recherche de FA il y a une sous section spécialement pour ça dans la rubrique SOS appels divers, ici elle n'aura pas de visibilité.

A bientôt!  ::

----------


## Les 4 pattes

bonjour et merci!

oui j'ai pu poster sur les autres rubriques , merci!

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue et surtout j'espere que tu trouveras de l'aide ici. Les temps sont tellement durs pour les associations.
Bon courage.

----------

